# Fluid tune up advise



## Davidokamoto (May 26, 2011)

I just purchased a 1977 datsun 280z 5 speed the other day and I want to do a normal tune up on the car.

If anyone could help me I tried to google and use the original owners manual but getting some not so good luck

Oil - 10w30
Trans fluid - apigl4
Diff fluid apigl5
Brake fluid dot3

Now I know the oil and brake fluid is right but never heard of the others.

I wanna put redline in it but not sure on the weight. Can someone help me out with the weights please. 

I live in Seattle and was wondering if anyone can help.
It's also a efi


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Manual trans gear oil: API GL-4 75W-90 or 80W90

Differential oil: API GL-5 80W-90


----------

